# Random play for digital billboards



## SpectateSwampBANNED (Jun 24, 2013)

When you have lots of video (10,000+) you need random sampling otherwise you'll never see some of your videos again. 

I'm looking for discussion / arguments on various multimedia players. Maybe there will be a few features that I can add to my custom player. 

It can randomly play groupings of "video audio pictures and text" 

The next feature I will be adding is video navigation using up down left right etc.

What features do you see as important for a personal electronic billboard? 

Random question and answer for educational purposes as well.


----------



## SpectateSwampBANNED (Jul 4, 2013)

*People's Data Bigger than Big Data - here is how to check it out*

The data individuals have "Personal Data" is going to outstrip "Big Data". The data that interests me most is MY Video, Pictures, Emails, passwords, net links, screen captures etc... 

Make sure your Digital Legacy is secure and accessible. Mine is. It shares easily. Otherwise You are doomed to the lost data dustbins of history....


----------



## vega22 (Jul 4, 2013)

wow i thought they spoke english in canada.

i mean i understand the words, just not what they mean when put together in the order you have :|

are you trying to sell me something?


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2013)

He's saying he doesn't like the cloud. I think. I thought it would be about randomizing media players, which would be interesting. I have like two Aerosmith CD's on my computer, but they get played an awful lot when I put all 10000 songs on random.


----------



## SpectateSwampBANNED (Jul 4, 2013)

*Cloud is not forever - and rather slow*



Frick said:


> He's saying he doesn't like the cloud. I think. I thought it would be about randomizing media players, which would be interesting. I have like two Aerosmith CD's on my computer, but they get played an awful lot when I put all 10000 songs on random.


Nope. Cloud is no good. It gives people the false hope that their data will outlast them. 

The thread can be about randomizing media players!! To block Aerosmith just add 'em to the noshow list. Then play random aerosmith free songs.


----------



## SpectateSwampBANNED (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2019)

I have no idea what is going on here but I like it.


----------



## SpectateSwampBANNED (Oct 16, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> I have no idea what is going on here but I like it.


I use the FileName to determine the ThumbNail for each of the 3 video clips shown.
The first one starts midway through the video with a JetBoat coming hard towards the camera
Then when it is real close... The playback switches to slow motion... A second or 2 later it freezes on the last frame...
The 2nd one is from another video and just the part where the ToKin Stone is blowing smoke, is displayed
The 3rd one is the start of the JetBoat race.. They all line up, pointing up stream. Then swing around and head down river. Wild... with a Repeat play

I have a lot of work to do. Getting all my videos with their Special segment named and identified.


----------

